# Gssp 1/22



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Took the 8 yr old daughter, aka "the baby", out to do some surf fishing this afternoon. She's hardcore. Found some ooooold shrimp in the freezer and headed out after 12. Foggy conditions, light surf and water very manageable for this time of year. Scraped up a few fleas. Fortunately the little one was paying more attention than I was and saw the rod go off. She screamed and I ran. It was the 15ft ugly stick which doesn't bend easily and it was bowed. I figured big drum but when I set the hook it didn't feel it. Then it runs parallel to shore and I'm thinking: dinner! Drag him in and it is a 20" plus pompano, 3-4lb class. 30 minutes later the drum does hit. Peeling drag, then dead weight. I get him to ride the waves onto the shore. Big thanks to the beach walkers that emailed me pix and video of the catch. Oh, by the way, did you know that snowbirds refer to black drum as grouper? I politely explained the difference but they were still skeptical, me being a southerner and all. The drum wore me out so I packed up and left after that. Talked to some pier folks, no action up there today.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Nice!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

Damn lucky dog, went out yesterday and only caught two blues. Didn't even think pomps are still around. Great job! Wonder due to the weather if they ll be staying around


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I dont think the pomps have left this year, been hearing of reports of pomps weekly all winter long.


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry EOD, I'm on a first gen iPad and can't post pix, not even through Forum Runner app. JD and tnt, there is always a few residents that stick around but you're both right, with the water staying in the mid-sixties all winter, a lot more have stayed than normal. I've been hearing and reading about a consistent pomp bite all winter as long as its not below 40 or too windy and rough.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I just tried to upload a picture using FR app on my 1st gen iPad, it worked.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

It's nice to hear that you used old shrimp. Guess it wouldnt hurt any. What was the surf like ?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

the pomps are still around caught 2 little ones yesterday, let em go and told em to come back a an inch or two longer


----------



## pompanostradamus (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks to cool blue for encouraging me to be persistent in posting pix through forum runner app. Now if I could figure out how to post and reply, lol.


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

That's a nice Pomp. Bet it was delicious!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Good job on adding the photos.
Nice fish!


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> I dont think the pomps have left this year, been hearing of reports of pomps weekly all winter long.


They're definitely still nearby. I've been picking them up all winter, off and on. I took 5 keepers off the beach in Destin 2 days after Christmas. Got a big one around 19" Friday afternoon. Buddy of mine actually picked one up Saturday night on a BIG chunk of shrimp around 9:00 PM while we were trying to catch reds. Never heard of a pompano being caught after dark, but I guess there's a first for everything. If I had to guess, I'd say that a week straight of near 70 degree temps would make this upcoming weekend pretty prime. Might even be able to rake up some fleas.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Awesome!


----------

